# HELP, Delta spares



## wipple42 (3 Mar 2010)

HELP!!! can anyone tell me where in the uk i can get spares for my delta scroll saw model no 40 560. found a place in usa but they dont post to the uk  cheers its the cam handle that you pull to grip the blade. i only went and snapped it. god i dont know my own strenth


----------



## stevebuk (3 Mar 2010)

hi wipple
i have just been lucky enough to find a someone on another site to send me parts for my delta scrollsaw as Delta dont ship over here.
Not sure if you have the manual, but here is a link to it so you can identify the part and number, if you visit any other sites ask members there if they could/would be able to ship you some.
Once the part and number have been found, type into google and see who else sells delta parts and is willing to ship over here.
Let us know how you get on.
http://www.dewaltservicenet.com/documen ... 346925.pdf


----------



## Mouse (3 Mar 2010)

Hi wipple,

Is it like anything on this site?
http://www.wdsltd.co.uk/Handles%20and%2 ... %20Handles


----------



## Jorden (3 Mar 2010)

I had the same trouble with getting parts while I was getting my 570 working, it cuts now with help from the people on this forum. 
The story is at https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/post384772.html?highlight=#384772

The manual is available online from delta, and includes the part numbers. The blade clamps are available from the link in the above topic, getting the clamp parts from Delta direct is very expensive so I can recommend the quickset II kits (which are also made by delta) 

Hope you find what you need


----------

